# Trailer finally finished (again)



## TominDallas (Aug 4, 2015)

Built about twenty years ago. Plywood rotted completely out several years ago. Bout a month ago I started refurbishing but things happened and I got busy.
Finally finished it again, but this time in expanded metal rather than plywood. Won't haul dirt like it is. I could drape a plastic tarp over it and haul water though. Painted it this morning. Spraying expanded metal with a gun is the quickest way but it's wasteful! Maybe this'll be the last time I ever have to redo it. We'll see. That's what I had in mind when I did it this time.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Lookin' good! Wouldn't take much to install some sort of liner to haul dirt or whatever. Maybe a thin plywood box with a coating of spray on box liner!! Regardless, it sure looks like a great, handy little trailer.
I have one of those plastic dump trailers, and I'm sure I couldn't even dump water out of the darn thing the way it's made!!


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Great job! Handy unit for sure.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Sharp look.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Looks good Tom!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Drop in a sheet of 1/4 inch UHMW. No attachment needed. Won't rust rot or split. Could be easily removed if needed to be.


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Tractor beam where do you get a sheet of that UHMW? Much better than an old piece of splintering plywood.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

n194060 said:


> Tractor beam where do you get a sheet of that UHMW? Much better than an old piece of splintering plywood.


We get it for all our marine applications because it's nearly indestructible, so I'll ask my employer where they get it, but I also believe that most any steel supply outfit would have it.


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks tractor beam. I'll check it out.


----------

